# Fresh hop identification



## Hangover68 (8/4/22)

Is there any way to identify the variety of fresh hops ?, i picked 1kg off a friends plant that he didn't know the variety of and at first i thought it had the aroma of Saaz. I brewed a pils with it and now i'm not so sure, tastes good but it doesn't have the flavour or aroma of Saaz that i'm familiar with.


----------



## ozdevil (8/4/22)

ya sure it wasnt a whoopiweed hop lol

sorry cant help ya with identification thou


----------



## yankinoz (9/4/22)

1. Sequence the genome and hope for a match.
2. Use it as a whirlpool addition in a smash with an easygoing base malt, ferment with a fairly neutral ale yeast and try to guess after tasting. Maybe your friend has done that.
3. Look for a manual of hop identification.

My guess is that #2 is the best option.


----------



## Hangover68 (11/4/22)

yankinoz said:


> 1. Sequence the genome and hope for a match.
> 2. Use it as a whirlpool addition in a smash with an easygoing base malt, ferment with a fairly neutral ale yeast and try to guess after tasting. Maybe your friend has done that.
> 3. Look for a manual of hop identification.
> 
> My guess is that #2 is the best option.



Beer was kegged yesterday so will wait for a taste test, grower isnt a brewer so never used the hops.


----------

